# Problema switch LINKSYS SRW 2024

## lsegalla

Salve, ho un problema con uno switch LINKSYS SRW 2024 che dovrei configurare. Il fatto è che la password non ce l'ho mai avuta e chi me l'ha configurato mi ha dato una password che non funziona, ergo: sono al punto di partenza. Ho provato anche a fare il reset da porta seriale (usando una macchina win con hyperterminal, essendo onesto perchè non ho mai usato minicom), avevo trovato una procedura per il recupero della password sul web ma non riesco a darne fuori. Mi è anche venuto il dubbio che la rs232 funzioni, comunque in ogni caso devo scovare sta password altrimenti non potrò configurare tutte le VLAN del caso (nonchè cambiare indirizzo IP perchè sto settorizzando la rete).

Detto ciò, avete idee che mi possano aiutare? Io l'indirizzo IP attuale me lo son trovato con wireshark e riesco ad arrivare alla login ma lì mi chiede appunto di autentificarmi. Non sono sicuro di nome utente e di password anche se è probabile che ci sia impostata solo la password.

Qualche idea? Io proverei anche a craccarla, se sapessi da dove cominciare.

Avete qualche idea per me ?

----------

## Zizo

Il router in questione è sprovvisto di un bottone per il reset, e quindi l'unico modo è eseguire un azzeramanto della password da porta seriale.

Vorrei far presente che la procedura che sicuramente avrai trovato nei vari forum necessita di un cavo DB9F-DB9F, in cui il numero dei pin di un connettore corrisponde a quello dell'altro (es.: 1-1, 2-2, 3-3, etc...)

Inoltre il programma che utilizzi per comunicare con l'apparecchio va impostato con i seguenti parametri:

-Bit per secondo: 38400

-Data bit: 8

-Parity: No

-Stop bits: 1

-Flow Control: No

Esistono programmi di cracking della password dei router cisco/linksys, ma penso sfruttino delle falle di sicurezza presenti in apparati non proprio recenti, e comunque l'argomento necessita di approfondimenti solo nel caso non si riesca ad utilizzare la via seriale.

Spesso infatti si parla di brute force, e cioè di provare tutte le combinazioni possibili finchè non si trova quella giusta, procedimento il più delle volte lunghissimo da effettuare.

----------

## lsegalla

Sì sì, ho già provato la strada della porta seriale, il cavo che usavo era un usb to rs232 e poco prima avevo fatto una procedura simile con un paio di router SMC, solo che con il linksys non ha funzionato (e ho settato i parametri giusti come hai detto tu). Non avendo la rs232 su nemmeno un computer non posso fare altrimenti...

Per quello volevo procedere con un brute force, ho la possibilità di lasciarlo lì anche di notte a lavorare quindi posso anche avventurarmi in un brute force, solo che di queste cose non so niente, non saprei che programma usare. Comunque se mi indirizzate ci provo.

----------

## Zizo

Se proprio si vuole procedere per la strada più tortuosa consiglio di scaricare la live di BackTrack Linux, così da avere tutte le utility necessarie, tra cui diversi programmi specifici per i router cisco.

Questi spesso agiscono in questo modo: alcune versioni del software cisco vanno in crash se si tenta di inserire una password molto lunga, diciamo diverse centinaia di caratteri. A quel punto, subito dopo il riavvio del router, è possibile entrare con la password di default, prelevare il file con l'hash md5 della password e trovarla con "John the ripper", un cracker di password, che genera tutte le chiavi possibili, ne calcola l'md5sum e lo confronta con quello prelevato dal router.

Un secondo tool si chiama "hydra", e "hydragtk" il suo frontend: bisogna fornire al programma una lista di password probabili (si parla di liste di diverse decine di giga), e lui tenterà il login al router con ognuna di queste password, finché non viene trovata quella corretta.

Nel caso non troppo raro in cui non si riesca a reperire l'hash della password contenuto ne router (primo caso) e non si abbia una lista sufficientemente ampia di password da far testare a hydra (secondo caso), è possibile concatenare i due programmi, facendo generare a john the ripper le password, che poi verranno testate da hydra.

Fin qui la cosa sembra fattibile.

Ultimo ma non meno importante particolare: volendo a tutti i costi tentare il bruteforce puro, senza una lista di appoggio (primo caso)

-di una password con caratteri compresi tra i 62 alfanumerici, senza l'uso di caratteri speciali

-considerando che "john the ripper" che lavora in locale su un hash md5 supportato da un processore quad-core a 2.5ghz confronta circa 8500 password al secondo per core = 34000 password/secondo (dati forniti dal sito di john the ripper)...

abbiamo che:

Lunghezza Password:__________ Tempo Massimo:________ Tempo Medio:

(caratteri)

----------

## lsegalla

Allora, ho aspettato a rispondere, per avere la possibilità di prendermi qualche notizia e provare qualcosa. Backtrack 4 l'avevo già scaricata tempo fa e quindi ce l'avevo sottomano da subito. Inoltre premetto che le password chi le ha messe non avrà messo niente di sconvolgente e saranno piuttosto semplici, di questo ne sono praticamente sicuro.

Detto ciò ho provato a fare un po' di esperienza con Hydra e con John the ripper.

Devo dire che Hydra delle password me le avrebbe trovate nel LYNKSYS (a volte me ne trova anche altre però, ho sempre l'impressione di non aver settato bene il tutto) comunque quelle che mi trova non funzionano.

A questo punto avrei provato anche con John The Ripper dato che la pass dovrebbe essere di 4-5 caratteri (e capisco solo ora cosa intendevi quando ti riferivi al file con l'hash md5, meglio tardi che mai, eheh). E' anche vero che se riesco a sfruttare quella falla del LYNKSYS potrei entrare con la password di default e magari cambiarmi la configurazione (e avrei già risolto). Però non mi va in crash e non si resetta (ahimé, o per fortuna, ahaha).

Detto ciò son al punto di partenza anche se credo che qui tu dovresti quotare di nuovo quanto segue (che non so come si fa):

 *Quote:*   

> Nel caso non troppo raro in cui non si riesca a reperire l'hash della password contenuto ne router (primo caso) e non si abbia una lista sufficientemente ampia di password da far testare a hydra (secondo caso), è possibile concatenare i due programmi, facendo generare a john the ripper le password, che poi verranno testate da hydra. 

 

Grazie comunque dei chiarimenti che mi hai dato finora    :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

By the way, ho provato anche su uno switch smc a usare hydra per vedere se la cosa funziona bene (ovviamente le password già le conosco). Se gli butto dentro un dizionario e faccio l'attacco sulla porta 23 ogni tanto mi restituisce una password come risultato (ma ovviamente non funziona).

Mah...!!

----------

## Zizo

Vorrei premettere che non sono assolutamente un esperto in questione, cerco solo di condividere quel poco che conosco  :Smile: 

Il discorso dei falsi positivi è conosciuto ed è stato parzialmente arginato in hydra-5.7, e dipende dal protocollo usato.

Detto questo, per concatenare john e hydra intendevo far creare a john un file di tutte le password possibili, per poi utilizzarlo con hydra che testerà la bontà di ogni password tentando di eseguire un login.

Ora io non so che velocità riesce a raggiungere hydra, ma, considerando una password di 5 caratteri tra i 62 disponibili e ipotizzando che hydra testi 5 password al secondo, potrebbero servire fino ad un massimo di 6 anni per trovare quella corretta.

----------

## lsegalla

Eheh, ne sai sicuramente piu' di me. comunque ho capito un po' di cose ieri smanettando, almeno mi confermi il discorso dei falsi positivi di HYDRA perchè non sapevo se stavo facendo bene. Molto spesso inoltre HYDRA si ferma subito (senza positivi, falsi o veri che siano) testando solo user "" e password "testocheinserisco" (per esempio). E allora non si va avanti.

Devo dire che ho provato con HYDRA 5.4-r3 che c'era in portage, magari provo a smascherare versioni più recenti dalla 5.7 in poi...

Concatenare come tu dici effettivamente la vedo molto lunga la cosa, e comunque anche johntheripper ha bisogno di un minimo di intelligenza sotto per farlo lavorare bene; più si restringe il campo e più si può fare qualcosa... e in tempi brevi. Io ho visto i tentativi che faceva su delle password note e molto semplici e... andava avanti un sacco di tempo (ed eravamo solo all'inizio).

Certo che un brute force non è così semplice da sparare su in bellezza. che poi servano parole e dizionare è un altro discorso. Adesso io non so neanche dove prendere dizionari ma ci saranno. Comunque dai... alla prossima occasione magari cercherò di usare queste nozioni bene.

Adesso riproverò con HYDRA 5.7 e vedrò se quella fa qualcosa... mah...

----------

## Zizo

In portage non c'è traccia di hydra-5.7, mi sa che devi scaricarlo (http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra) e poi compilarlo/installarlo a mano, o si potrebbe modificare l'ebuild, che non sembra complicatissimo.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho visto che non c'è in portage infatti.

Non ho mai modificato un ebuild, non so manco da dove si parte. Questo lo farò quando sarò pronto     :Smile: 

Detto ciò darò un'occhiata al sito e al 5.7

----------

